# LF 1 payer for online game in EU timezone



## StuG (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi - we're a new group of 4 players + DM seeking a 5th.  We've played 3 sessions so far and the group is new and enjoying itself.  We play using skype and maptools.

We seek a 5th player, preferably new and casual in approach where it won't matter too much that we're all kind of new and still taking things easy.

Next game is scheduled for Sunday 11th September at 7:30 UK time/8:30 European time and is likely to go for 3 hours.  Would be great if you can make it but no sweat if not.

The party would prefer a defender but above all we prefer everyone gets to play what they want so any role would be ok. Note we have 2 Wizards so I'd really encourage away from that.

If interested, ping me on cphdm1@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------

